

FOIA Denial All But Confirms FTC Probe of Apple’s Anti-Adobe Rules   - px
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/08/ftc-apple-adobe-foia/

======
mkr-hn
So what is the story here? That the FTC is probably investigating the ban? We
don't need an FOIA denial to tell us that. I would be surprised if they
_weren't_ investigating.

The title paired with a near-contentless story makes this look like page view
baiting by Wired.

